# how long after your water broke, did you go into labor?



## Guppy051708

My water broke this AM at 7:35. It is 10:15am now and i havn't felt so much a twinge...with DS my water broke and contractions started immediately...he was persistant posterior though and 100% back labor, born 30 hours later...i know it can take up to a few days for labor to start, but i was just wondering what your experience was?


----------



## NaturalMomma

With ds2 my water broke before labor started. It broke at about 1 am and my first contraction was at about 3 am or something. He was born 24 hours and 50 minutes after my water broke. Good luck momma, hoping by the time you've read this you've had your baby!


----------



## robinator

I don't know how helpful this will be, as I was induced, but my first painful contraction hit about 45 minutes after my water was broken.


----------



## hellohefalump

With my daughter my waters broke and it started immediately. With my son though, they broke in the early hours of the morning and I never went into labour until 6pm that evening.


----------



## Sommerfugl

My waters broke at 2am and mild contractions started 15 minutes later. She was born at around 2.30pm the same day.


----------



## anna kitty

it pain on labour?i very scared


----------



## Leopard

My waters didn't break until I was 5cm dilated, DD was born half an hour later.


----------



## UkCath

Mine broke after I was already about 5 cm dilated and about 5 hours in to my 10 hour labour.


----------



## teal

Mine broke 30 seconds before my first contraction. Good luck xx


----------



## future_numan

Mine broke with my DD at 3:30pm and labour didn't start till 6am the following morning.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Not going to be much help, both my waters went near the end of my labours, just before I delivered :haha:


----------



## SouthernC

Mine never broke, they had to break mine when I was at 9 1/2 it was bulging and you could see it, but it would not break.


----------



## kate1984

mine went 23 1/2 hours ago and still havent had a contraction!


----------



## Guppy051708

well i guess i can answer this thread now! lol.
My water broke at 7:35am saturday. I started getting painless tightenings about 3pm Sat. At about 10pm things picked up and i got painful contractions about 1 every 6 minutes. This varied from 4-10min until about noon Sunday. At noon i was finally in active labor (4cm). Started pushing at 2:30pm and baby arrived at 3:03pm...so i guess if im basing it off active labor, it took apprx. 28 and a half hours.


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations! :)

I was already 10cm and pushing when my waters broke. They originally broke at 14 weeks and when they broke the second time there was barely anything.


----------



## goddess25

With my son my waters never broke until I was 9.5cm dilated.

My waters never broke with my daughter..she was born in the amniotic sac and as soon as she was out the mw broke the sac and pulled it over her head so then the waters came out.


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations.


----------



## xxchloexx

i was already getting contractions for 2 hours before they went. they broke at 3.am and i had her in my arms at 8.22am it only took 4 hours once we got to the hospital quick for a first time labour


----------

